# Talquin Crappie 3-19-14



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Started trolling the Boyscout area about 7. Stayed out in the channel by the mouth found some good fish. Started out catching a lot of males but then we got on some nice females. Had our 2 man limit of 50 by 1pm. 

After cleaning them some of the females had already dropped their eggs and some were still holding theirs. 

With that being said fish can be caught at any depths on the lake right now.



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J Smithers (Jun 27, 2008)

That looks like some fine eatin' right there!


----------



## eym_sirius (Oct 17, 2007)

Great Catch!


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

3 gallons worth of fillets!!!! I love me some catfish fillets but they'll always fall second to crappie fillets. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice mess of crappie !


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Crushing it like usual, nice mess!


----------



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

Nice catch!!!! You are going to have to take me out there one of these days and show me how to fish Talquin! Awesome catch bro!


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Yuuuuuuuummeee!


----------

